# Angeln bei Maaseik



## GrenzlandAngler (5. Juli 2005)

Ich war Sonntag Abend von 19-23 Uhr an einem Baggersee in Maaseik. Haben mit 4 Ruten  (Made,Wurm,Kunstköder und Köderfisch) geangelt. Bis auf 1 Biss auf Made war nichts zu verzeichnen... #d 
Durchgehend konnte man größere Fische (wahrscheinlich Karpfen) an der Wasseroberfläche sehen.... .
Wirklich sehr seltsam. #c 

Kennt jemand ne Stelle, in der Nähe (also nicht weiter als 40 km) wo ich mal mein Glück versuchen kann? Egal ob Fried-oder Raubfisch...

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Hardy1 (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

Hallo Stephan.

Eine wirklich gute Ecke ist der Großraum Roermond und hier ganz besonders der Bereich um Marina Oolderhuuske. Gegen 19.00 Uhr mit Fischfetzen auf  Grund, evtl auch ein ganzer (kleinerer) Köderfisch.....!
Also, auf den Parkplatz der Marina parken und dann direkt nach wenigen Metern Dein Glück in der Mass probieren. 
( rechts halten, da ist es ca. 6-7 Meter tief)
Viel Glück !! #6


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

Hallo und Willkommen Grenzlandangler,

Ich bin immer etwas weiter die Maas runter -> Wessem mit den angrenzenden Maasplassen. 

Maaseik liegt soweit ich weis in Belgien -> Wessem in NL, da brauchst du also andere Papiere. (Wo kauftst du die Papiere für Belgien?)

Für Friedfisch (zum Stippen mit meinem Junior) fahre ich an das Kasteel in Kerkrade. Da sind ein paar Teiche. Die Papiere dazu gibt es bei Jan Bergsma direkt in der Nähe...


----------



## GrenzlandAngler (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

Roermond ist mir schon ein Stück weit weg.
Aber ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal mein Glück in Wessem versuchen. Das Gebiet dort schaut wirklich gut aus.
Wenn ich erfolgreich sein sollte, werde ich natürlich ausführlich berichten. |wavey:

P.S: Mir war gar nicht aufgefallen, dass Maaseik schon in Belgien liegt. Einen Angelschein dafür habe ich gar nicht... . |rolleyes


----------



## fi$her (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

LOhnt sich ein Ansitz auf Zander am Nederweert Kanal?? Gibts da schöne stellen? Und kann man in Marina Oolderhuske Nachtangeln oder liegt das an den Seen?? Wollte morgen abend mal starten, letzte Woche war erfolglos (twistern bei maasband)|kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*



			
				fi$her schrieb:
			
		

> LOhnt sich ein Ansitz auf Zander am Nederweert Kanal?? Gibts da schöne stellen? Und kann man in Marina Oolderhuske Nachtangeln oder liegt das an den Seen?? Wollte morgen abend mal starten, letzte Woche war erfolglos (twistern bei maasband)|kopfkrat



beides. auf der einen Seite von der MArian Oolderhuuske haste den Südplassen auf der anderen Seite die Maas. und in der maas darfste nachtangeln

mfg Lachsy


----------



## fi$her (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

Ok das hört sich gut an, werd mein Glück heut nacht mal probieren.


----------



## ACeddy (1. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

War einer noch mal bei maaseik am baggersee angeln und hatte da erfolg?? wenn ja welchen köder habt ihr benutzt? wie weit habt ihr ca ausgeworfen?? 

Gruß eddy


----------



## Neptun01 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

Hallihallo hab da mal ein paar fragen zu Maaseik,welchen Schein brauche ich um in maaseik vom   Boot aus zu angeln,und kann ich mit dem großen Angelschein (B )dort angeln ,den ich auch für Bütchenbach vom Boot aus habe ,und was kostet der schein für Maaseik, und brauche ich noch zusatzangelscheine für maasplassen und so (Angeln auf Belgischer Seite),
Ps.Bin für jeden Tip Dankbar 
LG.
Micha


----------



## Neptun01 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln bei Maaseik*

Hallihallo hat denn keiner nen Tipp für mich
LG.
 Micha


----------

